# Have you mentored someone to help them learn the trade?



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

View attachment 30129




> "There are several characteristics of a successful mentor. Bear in mind that “success” doesn’t necessarily mean turning an intern into a foreman. Sometimes, it just means motivating someone to be more attentive to their workmanship. Many mentoring skills are also considered leadership skills." Mentoring – A Great Way to Help Form Better Future Contractors


Have you mentored someone to help them learn the trade?

Why? Why not?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Why would I want to do that to anyone? :blink:


----------



## Atomicdrywall (May 4, 2016)

Sounds cruel :blink: 

Can't think of anyone I dislike enought


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Union Apprenticeship programs and I believe the Fitzgerald Act were designed to perpetuate the crafts.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Both my older and younger brother, and one of my younger brothers friends. I had a full head of hair before it, and to this day I'm the only brother follicly challenged. Never again unless it's going to make me a whole lot of money.


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

Just had one I put a year into, he didn't want to do stairwell,left to work for a guy that does like 2 roofs a year! So I'll just wait and teach my kids, who want to work.p.s. my 13 year old daughter is better at screws!   

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------

